# little help here please!



## pwood (May 23, 2013)

I know this is not code related but it is the off topic forum. Does anyone have any secret formula for removing hard water stains from fiberglass tubs? i have tried everything short of sulphuric acid in an attempt to rid my tub of the yellow to brown residue from my well water. I built the house 32 years ago and i hate to replace a barely used tub that has many good years of use left. O.K. so i am frugal. Is that a crime? i had a quote of & 750.00 to resurface the thing but if someone has a solution  i'll buy the beer. :mrgreen:


----------



## Codegeek (May 23, 2013)

Baking soda and vinegar didn't work?  That's usually a good one.


----------



## pwood (May 23, 2013)

do you mix them first and put a cap on the container and see what happens?


----------



## zigmark (May 23, 2013)

That's funny... and yeah if that doesn't do the trick try gasoline and a match....

I've had decent luck with CLR but it is pretty harsh chemically.  I did notice they are starting to market more use specific products.

ZIG


----------



## Alias (May 23, 2013)

Have you tried CLR(calcium/lime/rust)?  I have the calcium/lime deposits over here and it works on them.

Sue


----------



## ICE (May 23, 2013)

Change the lightbulb to a 40 watt.


----------



## Codegeek (May 23, 2013)

pwood said:
			
		

> do you mix them first and put a cap on the container and see what happens?


I'm with ZIG...funny!

Actually, I made a paste then used a brush to scrub it into the tub.  CLR is good too.


----------



## ewenme (May 23, 2013)

Try "Barkeepers Friend". It works on everything from metal to glass and it's made from the acid in rhubarb leaves. Don't drink/eat it and you'll be fine. Rinse well and enjoy!


----------



## Builder Bob (May 23, 2013)

pwood said:
			
		

> I know this is not code related but it is the off topic forum. Does anyone have any secret formula for removing hard water stains from fiberglass tubs? i have tried everything short of sulphuric acid in an attempt to rid my tub of the yellow to brown residue from my well water. I built the house 32 years ago and i hate to replace a barely used tub that has many good years of use left. O.K. so i am frugal. Is that a crime? i had a quote of & 750.00 to resurface the thing but if someone has a solution  i'll buy the beer. :mrgreen:


Don't have a suggestion, but I am here for the beer offer


----------



## pwood (May 23, 2013)

clr didn't faze it, iron out dust do not inhale, barkeepers friend not,naval jelly nada, pumice stone effective but abrasive.this stuff is hard and would dull a diamond. I think ICE is on something here. What kind of beer do you drink other than cold?


----------



## globe trekker (May 23, 2013)

*Question # 1:* Why now after 32 years of good staining?

I have used the CLR product before and it DID work for my application. Also,

the baking soda & vinegar recommendation is a good one, and a lot more

environmentally friendly.

Scrubbing the fiberglass WILL scratch the surfaces up pretty severely!

What would a "new" tub cost? Also, if you you really want to clean the

surfaces, you will probably end up damaging the surfaces anyway, so why

not install a "new" tub?

Pretty sure ICE is available to come inspect it, and the beer for you!  

.


----------



## pwood (May 23, 2013)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> *Question # 1:* Why now after 32 years of good staining?I am fine with it but the wife.....
> 
> What would a "new" tub cost?
> 
> ...


----------



## Alias (May 23, 2013)

How about that bathtub refinishing outfit?   I think they're in Redding.

Sue


----------



## cda (May 23, 2013)

Try powder dishwasher soap.   Wet the tub put it on generously

Let it set.    Scrub

Or

Mr clean pads

Mr. Clean Magic Eraser Cleaning Pads, 8-Count Box:Amazon:Health & Personal Care


----------



## Builder Bob (May 24, 2013)

pwood said:
			
		

> What kind of beer do you drink other than cold?


 Free   domestic: Yuengling, Samuel Adams, etc.

Import - Dos Equis, Guiness, etc.


----------



## jar546 (May 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your photo.  I put it up here so others can come up with an idea.   

View attachment 707


View attachment 707


/monthly_2013_05/ar1345759792901.JPG.996ed8d4b3438c59cc2e9198e561797b.JPG


----------



## ICE (May 24, 2013)

What's the big deal pwood.  That's not so bad.


----------



## lawhardt (May 24, 2013)

Try a boat hull cleaner.  Starbrite is a brand sold at NAPA.


----------



## mark handler (May 24, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Thanks for sharing your photo.  I put it up here so others can come up with an idea.
> View attachment 1649


I'm with BB Drink enough beer and you won't see it...


----------



## fatboy (May 24, 2013)

Me thinks this is kind of like in my swimming pool business days. After so many years gunite/plaster pools started to become stained, so at some point you start acid washing, from then on each year it took more agressive washings to remove stains......after so long you start seeing gunite. After 32 years, the fiberglass probable has become pretty porous, and those stains are deep down in the material. Just a thought.


----------



## jar546 (May 24, 2013)

Since fatboy has trouble with images from work, he asked me to post a picture of his bathroom to see if anyone has any ideas for removing these stains.

View attachment 708


View attachment 708


/monthly_2013_05/572953c81b301_dirtytoilet.jpg.9e2d90660677dc8d8371a7c59a00e6ca.jpg


----------



## fatboy (May 24, 2013)

oh my.....when were you at my place?


----------



## pwood (May 27, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Thanks for sharing your photo. I put it up here so others can come up with an idea.
> View attachment 1649


looks like Jar has a 1/2 bath without a toilet! Gross!


----------



## pwood (May 28, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> Try powder dishwasher soap. Wet the tub put it on generously Let it set. Scrub
> 
> Or
> 
> ...


tried bofum with no change, but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## pwood (May 28, 2013)

Alias said:
			
		

> How about that bathtub refinishing outfit? I think they're in Redding.Sue


 talked to them and i'm frugal (cheap) but if nothing else works i may bite the bullet and go there. Shame to waste beer money on a tub!


----------



## pwood (May 28, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> What's the big deal pwood. That's not so bad.


note to self, don't bathe at ICE's house!


----------



## Mech (May 28, 2013)

Couple coats of white paint?


----------



## ewenme (May 28, 2013)

Demolition permit comes to mind.


----------

